# '68 GTO "Door Jamb Seals"



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi to all. Great forum here.
Has anyone run into a fitment issue with these rubber encapsulated steel "door jamb seals"? The set I ordered is labeled for 68-72 GTO's. However, when holding the piece up to the door jamb spot the mounting holes do not align. Even the fit between the 'tongue' to window seams incorrect. See attached pics. Looking at other units at other suppliers it appears the seals are all the same. While on the subject I'm curious to what is the purpose these seals? Guide the quarter window as well as seal the fender? Thx.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Lower the windows before install. They should slide right in.
Pictured are steel framed 'Metro' pieces.


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

Thx for the pics. I guess the holes in my fender are not pilot holes for these pieces after all. That's what threw me off. What is the distance between the two vertical mounting screws on the outer edge of your seals? These here are 2" on center.
Thx for your time.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I have 1 3/8" on center. Top of quarter panel to top screw is 29/32 -1"


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

O52,
Those pics are interesting. Looking at these here (attached) there's definitely something wrong with these ones. Looks like the pilot holes in fender are correct after all. again thanks for the pics. Good comparison that I needed.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Who did you buy those from?


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

So yeah it was an E-bay purchase from a place named "Vans Auto LLC". Shows it will fit basically all A body (chevy, pont, buick etc.) 68-72. They show 273 sets sold. Looking at other supplier pics they also seam to have the same shape and hole placement. But hard to tell from just a pic. Don't want to make the same mistake twice.
These were 10 clams. Not a big hurt.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I bought from Metro Seal. Not cheap, but quality never is.









RE-ISSUE. Door lock pillar seals-ALP 5002-A


The World's Most Advanced Weatherstripping and Detail Rubber Parts




metrommp.com





Imported version









Door Lock Pillar Seal (Imported)-IS-ALP 5002-A


The World's Most Advanced Weatherstripping and Detail Rubber Parts




metrommp.com


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

Thx for the lead on proper seals. From their pic one can see the distance between the tapered top edge and the top mounting hole are closer together. I'll look into these.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

In my experience the Metro stuff is both high quality and proper fitting.


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

Just follow up to the door jamb seals. New ones arrived, note the differences in first attachment.
Then the install. It was hard to tell if the seal "tongue" was to fit under the interior vinyl metal strip or over top. Could not find an illustration in my '68 body service manual. But found one in a '69 body manual (attached). Using a stainless screw I was able to fasten the metal strip and seal tongue to the pilot hole on the fender side (last pic). I just need to clean up the rubber yet. That original gapping hole gave me the chance to lube the quarter window runners before closing them in with the seals. Such an innocent looking job turned into some work. Thanks for the info guys!


----------

